# Wieso Priorität einstellen?



## Guest (31. Mai 2006)

Wieso muss man die Priorität bei Threads mal auf Minimum, mal auf Maximum stellen?


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Mai 2006)

Muss man doch gar nicht 0o


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2006)

ok, aber wenn mans macht, zu welchem zweck?


----------



## dieta (31. Mai 2006)

Mit der Thread-Priorität kannst du festlegen, welcher Thread bevorzugt Speicher und Rechenleistung zugeteilt bekommt. Ein Thread mit einer hohen Priorität sollte also schneller laufen als ein Thread mit einer niedrigen Priorität.
In der Praxis macht sich das aber kaum bemerkbar (außer du programmierst Supercomputer mit xmillionen flops).


----------

